# Why we shoot fingers



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

A lot of people learn to shoot archery, the rest use releases.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I started when I was about 10 years old with a recurve and a glove hunting armadillos, rabbits, ***** etc. Grew into compounds and started hunting deer. Tried a release but never felt comfortable with it. One night, when I was using a release, I went **** hunting in our family’s pecan orchard. It sucked, I could not manage to grab the release, aim and shoot fast enough. For some reason the ***** didn’t want to wait around until I was ready to shoot. I went back to the trusty tab, before the night was over, and never looked back. That was in the early 80s.

Now I’m shooting fingers because it’s what I’m good at, it’s what I know. Sad to say but it seems that we are a dieing breed.

Happy Trails
Keith


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FDL said:


> OK Lets talk alittle about why we shoot finger. I get ask this question about
> 2 or 3 times aweek, so I thought I would ask this to other finger shooters.
> 
> I will start - One of my answers is as follows
> ...


...Dave, good to see You on the board.....I shoot Fingers, (Mostly) becuase it's the way that "I" like to shoot a bow....I think that a bow should be held in one hand, and drawn with the other hand....I've shot the Hook enough to know that i prefer a Fingers...Rick suggested that I shoot the Hook last summer, I did, and averaged some decent 3-D scores...Usually in the top 5 or 10 shooters at the local 3-D shoots, and I can hold my own with a Bowhunter class set-up in 5 Spot...But, Archery to me is a hobby, and I might as well struggle along, shooting a bow that way "I" want to....P.S......Boothy is looking for some Winex limbs, Mediums, 38#-42#..Can You help us find a set??...I'll give You a call about them strings....Take care, Dave!..........Jim


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

My reasons:
1. started that way in 1959 with a recurve.
2. shot recurves (still do) for many years 
3. started shooting compounds with fingers in the 80's..found it hard to stringwalk with a release for some reason.
4. have tried releases several times and did ok but never felt "connected" to the bow.
5. I like it better.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

Reasons for shooting fingers. These are the rationalizations I use to justify fingers over release. I have personally witnessed everything on the list, so these are more then stereotypes.

1) Arrow(s) lodged in the range ceiling from accidental release, broken D-loops, or broken releases.
2) Arrows lost/broken for above reasons.
3) Something else to get out of adjustment.
4) Dry firing from arrow falling off the string due to sharp string angle. (Worked to my advantage once when the guy next to me dry fired and stretched his cables during target league)

And, the real reason... I'm a stick in the mud about overcomplicating things, particuraly things I can't fix on the spot.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

i took up archery last year. originally wanted to shoot fingers because it just plain felt right.
now i won't go to release until i get arthritic or something lol.
i shoot barefingers and there is something about the feeling you get in your fingertip when you loose an arrow, i call it the "numb hum". It's an addictive feeling, and makes me want to keep shooting lol. Maybe I'm just wierd.
Dying breed alright. The only guys I know still finger shooting are dudes who started before releases were commonly used.
It's funny to see people's reactions when they realise I shoot fingers lol.
Another major reason, is when I hear people trying to tell me to shoot release cos my groups will be tighter &c. it just puts me off. If I need a device to shoot those scores, it's the device that gets the score. When I shoot fingers, its me.


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

These are good keep them coming.
PS - Jim I'm always looking, just don't post much. I keep most of my opinions to myself.
I'm not what some call a Traditional finger shooter (I'm not talking about a bow)


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

FDL said:


> These are good keep them coming.
> PS - Jim I'm always looking, just don't post much. I keep most of my opinions to myself.
> I'm not what some call a Traditional finger shooter (I'm not talking about a bow)


....I know what Your saying about not being a traditional Finger shooter.....BUT....Your scores speak for themselves.....I'll holler at You later...Jim


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A little different, but here goes. I started with a recurve and graduated into compounds obviously w/fingers. Oh about 7 years ago now, I tried my first release. Took getting used to for sure. But I did, and have been using them since. A couple of years ago I started back into the recurves, and a compound using fingers. I guess because I wanted to see if I could do as well. I can't yet, but I'm inspired by those who can. I shot a Rhinehart shoot last summer and was put in a group that had an older gent who shot fingers. After two days of shooting, I barely beat him. A new-found respect, and inspiration that it can be done. I'm doing it because I know it can be done, and I'm PO'd that I can't, yet. :wink: It's challenging!


----------



## NFN (Jan 10, 2010)

The only way I have ever shot a bow is with fingers. I started with a recurve in the mid 70's and then got a compound in 1980. Deer hunting is my sole purpose for shooting a bow aside from the fact that I enjoy target practice in preparation for hunting season. 

I have never participated in any sort of archery competition and personally know only a couple of other bowhunters, so I've never even been exposed to a release. In fact, I just saw a friend use one for the first time about two weeks ago and I simply was not impressed.

The reason I will continue to shoot fingers is because it is what I've been doing for a few decades now and I have no desire to change. It just feels natural to me and I'm afraid that trying to switch to a release might foul up my routine. I have never had any problem with putting an arrow into the kill zone, so why do I need tighter groups? I could understand someone switching to a release if they had a real desire for tighter groups for competition purposes, but if I can easily stick an arrow into a deer's heart/lungs with finger shooting, then why on Earth would I want to make a radical change in the way I shoot a bow? My fingers have served me well and its not likely that I'll ever leave them at home or be fumbling around with them or have them malfunction when its time to draw on my venison.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

been bowhunting 30 years,have never touched a release in my life.
#1 fingers never fail 
#2 no added expense, and#3 i have never forgotten my fingers at home.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i started shooting 12 months ago with a youth compound. bought the bow and 6 arrows, shooting with fingers and without a sight. never got around to trying a sight or release with $$$ being the main reason initially. i dont hunt and have no problems with it, but shoot with a 3d group of mostly sighted release comound shooters who like to remind me that "you're making it hard for yourself". with only a 30 yard max distance and lots of time put in i dont find it too hard and am happy with steady increases in comp scores over 12 months and i've recently upgraded to an adult bow. 

i feel a great shot happpening when i get a really good release away. maybe release shooters don't get that enjoyment, they just mark 10 or whatever the top score may be on the scoresheet. difficult to describe but you know how it is.

with the new bow i get "now your going to have to get sights and release".
i continue to live without the bling, bells and whistles. best wishes to you all:smile:


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*instinctive*

minnie3....There is nothing wrong shooting without sights. I have shot with several people, young and older, shooting a compound with no sights and they had no problem hitting the mark. FEEL the shot!


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Simple -- I shoot fingers because I can and I can do it well.

Tom


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ive shot fingers for 30+ years.I kinda take pride in it i guess.Getting that "becoming one with your bow" feel is really sweet.All the previous posts just about sums it up for me.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Same here. Been shooting fingers for about 15 yrs now in comp. and its because I'm good at it. I can shoot a release very well but shoot 300's with fingers also and its less work for me.

Chris

PS- I like shooting against the release shooters and then seeing their faces when they find out they just got beat by a finger shooter.




tguil said:


> Simple -- I shoot fingers because I can and I can do it well.
> 
> Tom


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is my list:
1) I like the KISS method, it's really hard to have something go wrong with my tab.
2) I'm an absent minded idiot but one thing I know for sure is when I go hunting it's nearly impossible for me to leave my fingers at home or in the truck!
3) When I'm hunting I never have to look down or take my eyes off the game to hook my release on.
4) My fingers are a whole lot cheaper than your 150.00 release 
5) I shoot better with fingers and yes I've tried both. 
6) Because it's more challenging I gather a great deal of satisfaction from doing it well.
7) The essence of archery is is bending a stick and letting go with your fingers, makes no difference what gobblediegook is between the left hand and the right as long as you let go with fingers it's archery! That's my feeling but I won't exclude you for disagreeing with me.

Seams to me to be a simple choice, the only thing I dislike about shooting fingers is that there aren't more of use doing it to compete with. Ah well can't have everything.


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

cant afford to buy a release


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

People ask y i shoot fingers instinctive and i just tell them is:
When im bowhunting i never forget my release and i dont have to worry about my sights getting knocked off or breaking  I'm always prepared. lol


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Prosthesis we call it, the release.


I have one to play with, never got to like it.To be in touch with the bow and the shot.Closest, most satisfactory way to me has been a sort of half instinctive recurve, the more I add, a sight, a peep and high let off the further I feel taking a step from archery.Got quite a case of tp though, so the sticks are mostly waiting in the corner.

Hitting something fast is fun also, so the happy medium at the moment and for 25 years has been a compound, sights and fingers.

r.mika


----------



## Ogredude43 (Jun 11, 2006)

I started with fingers and a recurve when I was young and have watched things progress over 30 years+. I looked at compounds with an arched eyebrow til I finally found one left handed and shot it. That was a plus. 

I watched people I beat for years go to the release and struggle just as hard as they had before. 

A wise man told me something that put it in perspective for me. He said" When you go from fingers to a release, you just swap your difficulties for another set." It made a lot of sense to me and I figured better the demon I understand than the one I do not. 

That is why I shoot fingers. 

I also rarely have problems with a quick developing shooting opportunity when shooting fingers.

Just my $0.02


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like to hear why all shoot finger, they're is some great answers out there


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Because it is the only way I have ever shot a bow. Plus I can't drop my fingers out of the tree or leave them in the truck.


----------



## jimbo2860 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the feel of it. Plus I'm kinda clumsy and don't need to be fumbling around with devices. My hunt isn't ruined because I forgot the release at home miles away. Even if I forget my shooting glove I can still pull off a shot or two.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I started shooting Archery in 1956 when I bought my first Long Bow. Then a Recurve. I quit shooting in 1963 when my bow was stolen. I started shooting again in 2002 when I bought a Martin Firecat in a Pawn Shop and joined the Cowtown Bowmen Archery Club. Everyone tried to get me to shoot a Release but it just didn't feel right. I will always shoot with my Fingers. I like the challenge. I just wish I still had a Field Range close enough to me so I could practice more to be a better shot. I don't Bow Hunt so the deer don't have to worry about me making a bad shot and wounding one. I will say a Release is the best thing for Bow Hunting to come along.

Robert


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Hi Dave,

We've talked about this before while shooting. You just had to bring it up, didn't you? I've still got the same old answers too.

I started shooting a bow in '62 with fingers and really don't see a reason to change.
I do it fairly well, and....
Because I can.

I like all the other reasons that have been given also.

~Steve~

Oh yeah, we still going to MBF this year?


----------



## FDL (Sep 7, 2008)

Steve, Long time, you should come over to AO and shoot on Sat nights, and all ready shooting MBF


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking at the big 40 next month kind of had me feeling old until now. After reading those posts I think I might be the youngest finger shooter here.

When Dad gave me my first bow in 1980 it had a release, peep, pins, stab.....all the buttons. I shot every gadget and overdraw....that you could get your hands on and chased the targets all over the south until the mid 90's when work and wife really put the binders on my tournament shooting. When I was down to just shooting for the sake of shooting in the back yard I quickly got tired of all the gadgets. I tried the tab and loved it. I've been shooting fingers on compounds and stickbows for the last 15 years. Oh for a week or two every summer I pick up a release and shoot awesome groups from half way across the field but within a couple of weeks I find my tabs again.

For me I guess it really comes down to I shoot plenty good enough at 30 yards and in to kill anything that I hunt. So why not shoot a tab.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

Thing is most "old guys" have moved over to releases too. Among my "old shooting buds" only one other than me shoots fingers and he shoots a compound instinctively. (I use sights but I shoot so fast it might as well be instinctively.)

Tom


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Being right-handed and left eye dominant.......I have always shot fingers because it felt proper. I can draw more weight left-handed and the shot sequence feels correct. Just don't hand me a release and expect me to do much with it, it'd be like handing me a wrench and telling me to tighten a nut left-handed, I could do it, but it would'nt be pretty or very fast. Archery is the ONLY thing I do left-handed.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*fingies for sure*



fuelracerpat said:


> Being right-handed and left eye dominant.......I have always shot fingers because it felt proper. I can draw more weight left-handed and the shot sequence feels correct. Just don't hand me a release and expect me to do much with it, it'd be like handing me a wrench and telling me to tighten a nut left-handed, I could do it, but it would'nt be pretty or very fast. Archery is the ONLY thing I do left-handed.


I am the same way but I do shoot better with a release, just dont like it. I almost feel like I am cheating on my Wife or something. I am not shooting that well right now but I still shoot better than most release shooters in the area. Right now in the town I am working in I am in an indoor league and there are only Advanced and Beginners. I will let you know how I do.


----------



## Dr Crane (May 25, 2009)

Recently got into archery four weeks ago with a loaner PSE Euroflight set up for finger shooting. Trying to decide weather or not to go to a release. Plan on doing some hunting but really enjoy target shooting after work when I can. Everyone tells me I can tighten up my groups by using a release but after trying one at the local pro shop yesterday not sure if I want to go that route. Especially after the owner said using a release is not real archery. He did agree that a release does group better though. After 1/2 hour lesson my 20yd groups are at 4", really enjoy the feel of finger shooting! Thinking with some more practice, bow and arrow tuning I may not need to go to a release, and for all the reasons you guys have already stated.


----------



## minnarky (Mar 27, 2010)

*my reasons*

Why I shoot fingers:

1. That's the way I learned (with a recurve).

2. That's the way that feels "right" (probably because of #1).

3. A release is just one more thing to drop out of your tree stand.

4. Shooting with fingers increases my draw length by about a half inch.

5. Archery is all about consistency - some people shoot mechanical releases because they can't shoot fingers with a consistent release, because they haven't learned the correct way or haven't practiced enough.

6. I tried shooting with a release for a couple years - didn't like it.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

1. I started that way and learned to shoot with fingers fairly well
2. A release just makes me feel too disconnected from the bow and shot
3. one less thing to forget or lose
4. I shoot barebow and so I have to shoot fingers to stay in that class.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I started in the 1960's with a recurve bow. Shot my first deer in 1972 with a recurve and no sights. Started shooting competion in the 1980's. BHFSL was one of the largest classes at national. Tried for the 1988 Olympics. Than went to the darkside for awhile. Went back to finger shooting. The finger shooters are just more friendly. 

It is harder to shoot fingers but you are one with the bow.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

There is nothing finer than feeling the shot.....


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Why I shoot fingers?*

I tried to think of an answer but after reading "Old Sarges" answer I can't say it any better "never felt connected to the bow."


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

I like the human factor in archery, a release is just more machine than human. if that makes any sence


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

With fingers I'm connected to the power of the bow. When I release the string "I" unleash the power, not some mechanical contraption. Thus I have a personal connection to the shot,,,


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Shootin fingers , you neve have the problem of forgetting your release and leving it home


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Starting shooting a bow with fingers and like to keep it simple. 
Now, with that being said I now have a High Country bow set up with sights and a release.


----------

